# Thiele cabs



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Was curious as to how they would sound and after finding the detailed building prints on line had them 2 of them built.

The speakers I used are a Celestion 70-80 and a Marshall speaker out of my 2-12, not sure of the model.
The celestion sounds better and is very loud in the that cab, the bass is a bit weak but can be brought back with the tone control.

Both cabs running together on oposite sides of the room is just amazing and the louder you go the better is sounds. The problem is the louder you go the better it sounds LOL!!
They are directional but with two of them its easy to get around.

The build was done by a carpenter using MDF, not the best but when doing something for giggles its not worth it to get crazy. Have tried them out and now they are just taking up some room.

I will be posting them in the for sale section but wanted you to see them before I move them.


----------

